# Reel locking nut on rod seems to loosen, any ideas?



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Any ideas how to prevent this from happening? I usually have to tighten it a couple times in one outing on my Ugly Stick for my Abu Grcia 6500, or the reel doesn't stay tight on the rod.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

back off the nut, put some nail polish on the threads and tighten back up. If this does not work, the threads may be stripped.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Tighten it and put a couple wraps of electric tape behind the nut to keep it from backing out.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

can get a few type liquid lock type ( past in a tube ) and other ones to do it. one was Locknut but to the finger nail polish trick it will do to. just take nut off and clean any oil that maybe on threats as the polish will not hold to well if oil be on nut or threaded shalt. the oil thing just might be what your whole problem be but that is just a guess. use any thing like alcholha or what ever to get oil off.


----------

